# Pavement question



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Im looking over a proposal I recieved to have my driveway replaced, and part of the specs mentions paving with 3 inches of "class 2 blacktop." What is class 2 blacktop, in relation to class 1 or 3 or whatever, and would it be suitable for a driveway?

The contractor is providing a 5 year warranty but my concern is that he not use the large aggregate stuff usually reserved for rough bottom course.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

Bill

I think it is applied in layers like this:
Base Coat
Binder
Top Coat

I know that when Pop talks about his days working construction he mentions a 12/6 compaction ratio. He always states that it should be laid out in 12 inch increments and the compacted to 6 inches because _thats how the state specs used to read_.

I will ask him when I see him tomorrow and let you know more then.

Good Luck this season!
Kris


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Kris*

When they lay driveway's they usually don't do it in lifts, its usually 6" (3" compacted) and thats it. What you were describing was when building a road.

Bill, your best bet is to call Tomasso Bros. or O&G, etc and ask them what they're giving out for class 2 asphalt.

You should be okay though, for your driveway, the fine aggregate would give the best appearance.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

The most important thing is the base.How much Item 4 is he putting down as a base?
If it was my driveway this is what I would spec

Install 8-10 inches of Item 4 as a good base

4-5 inches of basecoat asphalt(binder)

2-3 inches of topcoat asphalt

All this should be compacted with at least a 3-5 ton roller,maybe larger if the driveway is new.

Good Luck


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Sieve size I think*

Bill -

By now you probably already checked out the web, but I think that it relates to the amount of aggregate that fits through a certain size sieve. I think that this size is good for driveways because it won't separate easily, but isn't big (1 1/4"+). The finer stuff, like for curbs might be nicer looking, but will crumble when turned on. The binder probably has larger stones and a different aggregate to asphalt ratio. Check out the Asphalt sites, or I found http://www.Tilconde.com had a sieve chart on it but it wasn't formatted very well.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I discovered class 2 is 3/4 inch screen aggregate. Fine by me.

The driveway will be 6 inches 1 1/2 inch clear stone, followed by 3 inches process stone, followed by 3 inches compacted to 2 of class 2 blacktop. Pretty standard for residential driveways in this area. Others with this makeup have held up well 10+ years (far back as I checked references).


----------

